# Problem installing and configuring Broadcom BCM4312 LP-PHY



## aigon89 (Mar 9, 2014)

Hi everyone,

It's my first time here so please be gentle. I'm coming from the Linux world and it's also my first time in BSD world.

I've used Lubuntu previously on this PC and managed to get the wireless adapter working but I've found that here on _Free_BSD it's quite more difficult. I've managed to install the bwm module following every step in the FreeBSD docs and the system recognizes the wireless adapter and shows it as bwn0:

```
bwn0: flags=8803<UP,BROADCAST,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 2290
	ether 00:24:2c:0e:c5:8a
	nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
	media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet autoselect mode 11b
	status: associated
```

Then, the FreeBSD guide doc asks to run: `sudo ifconfig wlan0 create wlandev bwn0`. Which works too, creating a new interface called wlan0 as expected. Then, I want to list the networks around here running: `sudo ifconfig wlan0 up`. At this point, the wireless LED light doesn't turn on, but overlooking this, I run: `sudo ifconfig wlan0 list scan`. But nothing happens. Here are the contents of /etc/rc.conf and /boot/loader.conf:

/boot/loader.conf

```
if_bwn_load="YES"
bwn_v4_lp_ucode="YES"
wlan_wep_load="YES"
wlan_ccmp_load="YES"
wlan_tkip_load="YES"
wlan_scan_ap_load="YES"
wlan_scan_sta_load="YES"
```
/etc/rc.conf

```
# Network interface.
ifconfig_ale0="DHCP"
# Power saver.
powerd_enable="YES"
powerd_flags="-a adp -b adp"

# DEVFS rules
devfs_system_ruleset="system"

# All Gnome need. 
cupsd_enable="YES"
gdm_enable="YES"
hald_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
linux_enable="YES"

gdm_lang="es_ES.UTF-8"
keymap="spanish.iso"
hostname="netbook"
```

Thanks and best regards to everyone.


----------

